
Ask HN: Would you recommend a vertical mouse for comfort? - vanilla-almond
I&#x27;m thinking of getting a vertical mouse for comfort and to reduce pressure on the wrists. Vertical mice are supposed help in such situations.<p>Have you tried a vertical mouse? Or do you use one currently? What&#x27;s your experience been? Thanks
======
mtmail
I use those for 10+ years. They help, the wrists no longer rest on the table,
but of course it's only one component. For the US market I see Anker offers
[https://www.anker.com/products/variant/ergonomic-optical-
mou...](https://www.anker.com/products/variant/ergonomic-optical-
mouse/98ANWVM-BA) I've seen the same mouse under various labels and use it
both with cable and wireless (battery lasts months).

The [https://www.goldtouch.com/ergonomic-
mice/](https://www.goldtouch.com/ergonomic-mice/) where a bit much and my
hands couldn't get used to them. At least they're heavier now. The first
version where too light. There's mice with up&down shifters insted of
scrollwheel. Those might be better but again it's hard to get used to that.

The goldtouch keyboards, even the newer mobile version, are excellent.

------
phillipseamore
I've been using the Countour Design Unimouse for just over a year now and it
has completely eliminated the wrist discomfort that I had before and I also
think it might have lessened back pain that I suffer from. Wish I would have
switched earlier. It took me just an hour or so to get used to it, and in a
day I was back to my normal pace in graphics and video editing (which required
a bit of brain rewiring to get comfortable with detailed movements).

[https://www.contourdesign.com/product/unimouse/](https://www.contourdesign.com/product/unimouse/)

------
chrisbennet
I haven’t tried it but Logitech has one now.

[https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Vertical-Wireless-Mouse-
Rech...](https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Vertical-Wireless-Mouse-
Rechargeable/dp/B07FNJB8TT/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1545049467&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=evoluent+ergonomic+vertical+mouse&psc=1)

------
troydavis
A few commenters in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18643147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18643147),
myself included, mentioned their experience with a vertical mouse. I’ve been
happily using an Evoluent VM since 2010. It makes a big enough difference that
when I travel for more than a week or so, it comes too.

